# [solved!]x86_64 und massive Probleme mit den NVIDIA-Treibern

## AWO

Nabend zusammen,

habe mir in den letzten Tagen ein 64bit System gebaut (Stage3). Alles hat einwandfrei funktioniert, nur ein, zwei kleinere (lösbare) Probleme. Jetzt habe ich ein sauschnelles (Tschuldigung, aber ist so) System mit KDE und mit ner 6600 GT. Also lockte ich mich das erste Mal im kdm ein. Bis dato noch keine Probleme, nebenbei war ich immer noch fleißig am kompilieren. Dann wollte ich die Programme ja auch mal testen. Habe mit Nvidia-Settings meine Einstellungen gemacht und auf beenden gedrückt und plötzlich alles komplett eingefroren, der Rechner bootete nach kurzer automatisch neu. Natürlich nicht sauber runtergefahren. Dachte mir so, naja kann ja mal passieren... Habe dann nur mal zum Testen probiert den X-Server mit Strg + Alt + Backspace neu zu starten (kdm war oben, ich war nicht eingeloggt), genau das gleiche Problem. 

Mittlerweile ist es mir nicht einmal mehr möglich meinen Rechner sauber runter zu fahren, wenn ich die Nvidia-Treiber nutze. Habe testweise andere Treiberversionen ausprobiert, auch den von der Nvidia-Hompage, keine Besserung, auch kein revdep-rebuilt.

Habe auch mit den Einstellungen in der xorg.conf rumgespielt, von ganz weinig Einstellungen bis optimale Einstellungen, keine Veränderungen.

Mit den Treibern vom X-Server selber habe ich keinerlei Probleme, allerdings läßt die Performance mit diesen Treiber doch etwas zu wünschen übrig.

Jetzt meine Frage, habt ihr (64bit-Nutzer) änliche Probleme? Wie laufen bei euch die Treiber? Was kann ich tun, damit das mit den Abstürzen ein Ende hat?

Sagt mir, was ihr braucht und ich poste es!

Gruß AWO

Werde mal wenigstens ein paar Informationen liefern

```
station-01 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib64/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /usr/X11R6/bin/startx"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.intergenia.de http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://mirror.scarlet-internet.nl/pub/gentoo "

LANG="de_DE@EURO"

LC_ALL="de_DE"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 16bit 3ds 7zip X X509 Xaw3d a52 aac aalib accessibility accounting acl acpi activefilter aim alsa amd apache2 apm arts artswrappersuid artworkextra asf asterisk async athena audiofile automount bash-completion bdf bidi binfilter bitmap-fonts bluetooth bonobo bzip2 c++ cairo canna caps ccache cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cgi chroot cjk clamav clamd cle266 command-args crypt cscope css ctype cups curl customlog dba dbase dbm dedicated devfs26 devmap dga dillo dio directfb distribution djbfft dlloader dnd dnsdb doc dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 dynamic edl encode epson erandom escreen esd examples extensions extrafilters fam fame fastcgi fat fax fbcon fbdev fbsplash ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flash follow-xff font-server fontconfig foomaticdb fortran fpx freetds freewnn ftp gd gdbm gif gimp gimpprint gkrellm glitz glut gmail gmailtimestamps gmp gnokii gnome gnome-print gnomedb gphoto2 gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal hardenedphp hbci hdf hdf5 icecast iconv icq ieee1394 image imagemagick imap imlib imlib2 inifile inkjar inline innodb iodbc ipalias ipv6 irda jabber java javascript jbig jce jikes jpeg jpeg2k justify kde kdeenablefinal kdepim kdgraphics kerberos kig-scripting ladcca lame lcd lcms leim lesstif libcaca libclamav libdsk libwww lirc live lm_sensors logitech-mouse logrotate logwatch lzo lzw mad maildir maildrop mailwrapper matroska mbox md5sum memlimit mhash mikmod milter mime ming mixer mjpeg mng modplug moneyplex mono motif mozcalendar mozdevelop mozilla moznoirc moznomail moznoroaming mozsvg mozxmlterm mp3 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mpi mplayer msdav msn multi-tty musepack music musicbrainz mysql mysqli mythtv nagios-dns nagios-game nagios-ntp nagios-ping nagios-ssh nas ncurses neXt net netboot netcdf network nfs nis nls nntp nodrm nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia oav objc objc++ objc-gc odbc ofx ogg oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt openal openexr opengl openntpd openssh pam parse-clocks passfile password pcmcia pda pdf perl pg-hier pg-intdatetime pg-vacuumdelay php physfs plotutils png pnp portaudio posix postgres povray ppds prelude print procmail pwdb python qt quicktime quotas radius rar rdesktop readline reiserfs rplay rrdtool rtc ruby samba sametime sasl savedconfig scanner sdk sdl sendfile sensord serial server session shaper shared sheep shorten silc silverxp simplexml slang slp smartcard smp sms sndfile snmp snortsam soap sockets socks5 softquota source spamassassin speedo speex spell spl sqlite sqlite3 ssl streamzap svg swat sysfs syslog szip t1lib tcltk tcpd tcpmd5 tga theora threads tidy tiff timidity transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts udev uim uml underscores unicode ups usb v4l v4l2 vcd vcdimager vda vdr vfat vhosts videos vim vim-pager vim-with-x virus-scan visualization vnc vorbis wifi winbind wmf wxgtk1 wxwindows xanim xcomposite xface xfs xine xinerama xinetd xml xml2 xmlrpc xmms xorg xosd xpm xrandr xsl xv xvid xvmc yaz yv12 zero-penalty-hit zeroconf zlib zvbi elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_calcomp input_devices_citron input_devices_digitaledge input_devices_dmc input_devices_dynapro input_devices_elo2300 input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_jamstudio input_devices_joystick input_devices_magellan input_devices_magictouch input_devices_microtouch input_devices_palmax input_devices_penmount input_devices_spaceorb input_devices_summa input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tek4957 input_devices_ur98 input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom kernel_linux linguas_de userland_GNU video_cards_nv video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_chips video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_mga video_cards_rendition video_cards_tdfx 

```

meine xorg.conf 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "Xkblayout" "de"

        Option      "Xkbvariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "imps/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "ZaxisMapping" "11 12"

        Option      "Buttons" "12"

        Option      "Resolution" "800"

        Option      "HWCursor"  "false"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      380   300     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "GSM"

        ModelName    "L1970H"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

        HorizSync    30.0 - 83.0

        VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option      "AGPMode" "8"

        Option      "AGPFastWrite" "True"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "True"

        Option      "Coolbits" "1"

        Driver      "nvidia"

#        Driver      "nv"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        DefaultDepth  24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768"  "800x600"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#        Option "Composite" "Enable"

#EndSection
```

Last edited by AWO on Wed Sep 06, 2006 7:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Raistlin

Hi,

bei mir läuft alles prima - von der 3D-Performance einmal abgesehen - die ist nicht sehr aussergewöhnlich... Liegt bestimmt am Dual-Screen setting. Aber ich spiele ja sowieso nicht mit dem PC, sondern brauche die Rechenpower für wissenschaftliche Berechnungen...  :Wink: 

```
kolossus ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse2 -m3dnow -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /us

r/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse2 -m3dnow -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch "

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' -

-exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/xgl-coffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X acpi alsa apache2 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli crypt cups dri dvd eds emacs emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gif gpg gpm gstreamer gtk2 imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde 

lm_sensors lzw lzw-tiff mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl opengl pam pcre pdflib perl php png pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fo

nts type1-fonts usb xinerama xorg xpm xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_nv video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Mit Stabilität habe ich gar keine Probleme...

Was zeigt denn deine 

```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 an, wenn das System gebootet ist? Nichts im dmesg? Was ist mit 

```
/var/log/messages
```

----------

## Raistlin

 :Shocked:  Warum hast du 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"
```

bei

```
System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz
```

???

----------

## SvenFischer

1. Section "Module" dri rausnehmen, oder?

2. Section "Device " (nvidia), alle Optionen rausnehmen, auch die BusID

3. Xorg 7.1 geht noch nicht mit nvidia-original, falls DU diese Version hast.

----------

## AWO

Hallo,

@Raistlin das mit den ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" geht meines Wissens nach in Ordnung, da Gentoo kein speziellen Sourcen für x86_64 hat und es empfohlen wird, die AMD64-Sourcen zu nutzen. In den Logs muß ich später noch mal schauen, muß wieder auf die Nvidia-Treiber umstellen, da in den Logs nichts mehr davon zu sehen war.

@SvenFischer werde ich probieren (habe ich glaube schon gemacht). Xorg 7.1 wollte ich als Ausgleich installieren, scheiterte aber beim Kompilieren. Muß auch nicht sein, die Nvidia-Treiber würden mir reichen.

Gruß AWO

----------

## Raistlin

Naja, du musst wissen, dass die Binärpakete von Nvidia speziell entweder für AMD oder INTEL compiliert wurden... Und emerge orientiert sich an deinem Keyword...

----------

## Raistlin

Zudem sind speziell bei Treibern immer Assembler-Routinen involviert... Dass da z.B. für die BUS-Kommunikation Architektur-spezifische Instruktionen gebraucht werden, ist ziemlich wahrscheinlich...

----------

## AWO

Hallo,

@Raistlin meinst du zurück zu ~x86 oder gibt es so etwas wie ~x86_64?

Habe gerade die Nvidia-Treiber noch mal getestet, die gleichen Probleme, auch mit den geänderten Einstellungen in der xorg.conf. Hatte versucht mein System zu rebooten ---> Kernel Panic. Das, was ich noch lesen konnte hatte was mit der SMTP-Unterstützung zu tun. Habe ich gerade mal aus dem Kernel rausgenommen. Werde Ergebnis später posten.

Gruß AWO

----------

## AWO

Hier noch mal ein Ausschnitt aus der /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
station-01 ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 6.9.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.9

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 x86_64 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux station-01 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #5 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jun 24 23:40:18 CEST 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 24 June 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun 24 23:47:26 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/modules"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/proc/acpi/event)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 1043,80f2 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,24d1 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,00f1 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 8086,100e card 1043,80ee rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0a:0: chip 1102,0004 card 1102,0051 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:0a:1: chip 1102,7003 card 1102,0040 rev 03 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:0a:2: chip 1102,4001 card 1102,0010 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf9000000 - 0xfbefffff (0x2f00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x18000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfbf00000 - 0xfbffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfa000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xf9000000/24, BIOS @ 0xfbee0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xdc000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xdbffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xfbfd4000 - 0xfbfd7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfbfdb800 - 0xfbfdbfff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbffffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x88000000 - 0x880003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [6] -1  0       0xfbee0000 - 0xfbefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e83f (0x40) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xfbfd4000 - 0xfbfd7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfbfdb800 - 0xfbfdbfff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbffffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x88000000 - 0x880003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [6] -1  0       0xfbee0000 - 0xfbefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e83f (0x40) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfbfd4000 - 0xfbfd7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfbfdb800 - 0xfbfdbfff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbffffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x88000000 - 0x880003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xfbee0000 - 0xfbefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e83f (0x40) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8762

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.3

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8762  Mon May 15 13:59:50 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfbfd4000 - 0xfbfd7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfbfdb800 - 0xfbfdbfff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbffffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x88000000 - 0x880003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xfbee0000 - 0xfbefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e83f (0x40) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfbfd4000 - 0xfbfd7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfbfdb800 - 0xfbfdbfff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbffffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x88000000 - 0x880003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xfbee0000 - 0xfbefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e83f (0x40) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [35] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6600 GT at PCI:1:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.43.02.80.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     LG L1970H (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): LG L1970H (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

        [2] 0   0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfbfd4000 - 0xfbfd7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xfbfdb800 - 0xfbfdbfff (0x800) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbffffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x88000000 - 0x880003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xfbee0000 - 0xfbefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [19] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [20] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e83f (0x40) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [37] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [38] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "imps/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "imps/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "Resolution" "800"

(**) Mouse0: Resolution: 800

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

(II) Open ACPI successful (/proc/acpi/event)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Open ACPI successful (/proc/acpi/event)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Open ACPI successful (/proc/acpi/event)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Open ACPI successful (/proc/acpi/event)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

Da ist mir gerade selber was aufgefallen:

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
```

Das kann doch dann nicht normal sein und würde wahrscheinlich auch die Probleme erklären, oder?

Gruß AWO

----------

## Raistlin

Hmm, eigentlich nur bedingt... Die Fehlermeldung besagt ja lediglich, dass GLX, also 3D-Beschleunigung, nicht funktioniert... Das sollte die Stabilität des Systems aber nicht derart beeinflussen... Bei mir sträuben sich immer noch die Nackenhaare, wenn ich daran denke, dass du ein Intel-System mit amd64 am laufen hast...

----------

## firefly

raistlin: ich sehe da nicht so groß das problem, solange der intel prozessor das, von AMD lizensierte, EM64T hat.

----------

## Raistlin

 *firefly wrote:*   

> raistlin: ich sehe da nicht so groß das problem, solange der intel prozessor das, von AMD lizensierte, EM64T hat.

 

Es geht darum, dass bestimmte Pakete - z.B. vorcompilierte Binaries - vom speziellen Instruktionsset des AMD/Intels Gebrauch machen... Umsonst wird Nvidia ja wohl kaum zwei verschiedene Binaries veröffentlichen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## firefly

nur das neuere intel cpus den EM64T haben nicht mehr, den von intel selbst entwickelten, I64  :Wink:  und EM64T ist kompatibel zu amd64 wie auch die downlaod seite für die graka-treiber für linux/*nix auch zeigen  :Wink: 

von http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html:

 *Quote:*   

> Linux AMD64/EM64T

 

das problem ist eher, festzustellen ob seine cpu schon den EM64T hat oder noch die "alte" I64.

EDIT: Desweiteren wird die I64 kompatible fassung des nvidia treibers ja auch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wie man an der versionsnummer sehen kann(I64 1.0-5336)

----------

## firefly

AWO: schmeis das

 *Quote:*   

> Load dri

 

aus der Module Section, wenn du das nicht schon gemacht hast.

Denn bei nvidia treibern brauchst das dri modul nicht und macht nur probleme im zusammenhang mit den treibern.

----------

## Raistlin

Ok  :Wink: 

Aber dass es überall so ist, d.h. dass bei keinem Paket CPU-spezifische Instruktionen verwendet werden, kann man nicht mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen... Sonst müsste das Keyword tatsächlich nach "x86_64" umbenannt werden (könnte man ja eigentlich sowieso tun;) )...

----------

## firefly

ich würde sagen, das die neusten CPU generationen von INTEL und AMD, weitesgehenst kompatible sind.

Bis halt auf ein paar spezielle extension, welche nur auf einer cpu zu finden sind wie 3dnow oder eventuell die neuste SSE extension.

Aber wie ich schon sagte hat intel die 64Bit technologie von AMD lizensiert und baut diese unter der bezeichnung EM64T in ihren 64Bit cpus ein.

----------

## mv

 *AWO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>         Option      "AGPMode" "8"
> ...

 

Was'n des für'n Mist?  Und Du wunderst Dich über

Stabilitätsprobleme!  :Surprised: 

EnablePageFlip und AGPFastWrite ist

im readme von 1.0.8762 nicht mal dokumentiert, und vor

Coolbits wird dort praktisch nur gewarnt.

Hast Du mal andere Sachen mit AGP probiert? Im readme

steht reichlich dazu; vor allem, dass die meisten

Stabilitätsprobleme damit zusammenhängen.

----------

## AWO

@Raistlin  *Quote:*   

> Bei mir sträuben sich immer noch die Nackenhaare ...

 

Habe ich wieder in ~x86 umgewandelt. Um ganz sicher zu gehen mache ich gerade ein emerge -e world.

@mv Habe mir meine xorg.conf in monatelanger Kleinarbeit optimiert und angepaßt. Viele dieser Einträge kommen hier direkt aus dem Forum, kann also kein Mist sein. Außerdem funktionierte die xorg.conf unter meinem 32bit-System einwandfrei mit den Nvidia-Treibern. Es kann durchaus sein, dass einige dieser Einträge veraltert sind.

Das Load dri habe ich aus der xorg.conf entfernt, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Hatte die SMTP-Unterstützung aus dem Kernel entfernt (hatte da sowas bei einem Absturz gesehen), aber ohne Erfolg.

Hatte auch alles in der xorg.conf auskommentiert, was zu zusätzlich zur Grafikkarte stand, leider auch ohne Erfolg.

Die CPU ist absolut neu. Es handelt sich um einen Intel Pentium D 940. 

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 6

model name      :               Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 3198.554

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 6

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx cid cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 6406.42

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 128

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 6

model name      :               Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 3198.554

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 6

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx cid cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 6397.46

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 128

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

Habe in den logs nichts gefunden, was irgendwie mit der Gafikkarte zu tun haben könnte.

Was nun?

Gruß AWO

----------

## firefly

öhm hast du mal das 

```
load "dri"
```

 aus der module section rausgeschmissen ?

----------

## AWO

Hallo firefly,

ja habe ich.

 *Quote:*   

> Das Load dri habe ich aus der xorg.conf entfernt, allerdings ohne Erfolg.

 

----------

## andix

Ich geb einmal meinen Senf dazu:

Keywoard "amd64" stimmt schon, kommt davon dass AMD die Technik entwickelt hat und Intel erst 2 Jahre später sein kompatibles EM64T herausgebracht hat. "IA64" ist die "alte" 64-bit Architektur von Intel und wird im Itanium verwendet (Ein Workstation/Server-Prozessor). Itanium hat von der Architektur kaum etwas mit x86 zu tun und ist daher ganz eine andre Sache.

Einfach so das Keyword von amd64 auf x86 zu ändern ist glaube ich keine so gute Idee, aber anscheinend ist dabei nichts schlimmes passiert. Wenn du wirklich von 64- auf 32-Bit umsteigen möchtest müsstest du den CHOST ändern, allerdings geht das nicht so einfach oder gar nicht (Es gibt einige Threads die sich damit beschäftigen).

Zum eigentlichen Problem kann ich leider nichts sagen  :Sad: 

----------

## andix

Ich hab mir das jetzt das Problem noch ein bisschen angeschaut und mit meinem Xorg Log verglichen (Leider Version 7 und 32-bit), aber eines ist mir aufgefallen:

Im Log kommt zuerst diese Fehlermeldung:

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver. 
```

IMHO sagt die aus dass das glx-Modul noch nicht geladen ist (Das ist das Modul das Du mit Load  "glx" in deiner Config ladest). Allerdings steht nirgends dass dieses Modul geladen wird. Einige Module werden geladen, zb: 

```
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2 
```

Bei mir allerdings schaut das so aus: 

```
(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8178

    Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

    ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
```

Was jetzt genau das Problem ist weiß ich leider auch nicht, nur denke ich dass das ein guter Ansatz ist weiterzuprobieren. 

Probier einmal nvidia media-video/nvidia-glx neu zu installieren, und dann "eselect opengl set nvidia", außerdem würde ich Dir empfehlen den neuesten (~amd64) Treiber zu verwenden der im portage ist, falls Du das noch nicht machst.

----------

## platinumviper

 *AWO wrote:*   

> @Raistlin  *Quote:*   Bei mir sträuben sich immer noch die Nackenhaare ... 
> 
> Habe ich wieder in ~x86 umgewandelt. Um ganz sicher zu gehen mache ich gerade ein emerge -e world.

 

Du hättest Raistlins Nackenhaare besser ignoriert, Du ruinierst Dir gerade Dein System. Wahrscheinlich wird emerge relativ schnell abbrechen, da sich viele Pakete aus ~x86 (x86 32-Bit Testing) nicht auf einem amd64 System compilieren lassen. Setz das Keyword wieder auf amd64, vielleicht ist das System noch zu retten.

Benutzt Du das richtige GLX-Modul? Bei mir steht vor dem Nvidia-Treiber das Nvidia-GLX-Modul:

```
(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8762

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8762

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

```

Ich habe mit folgender xorg.conf keine Probleme(Kommentare/Leerzeilen entfernt):

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath  "unix/:-1"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/zh_TW/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/zh_CN/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse1"

Driver "mouse"

Option "CorePointer"

Option "Device" "/dev/gpmdata"

Option "Name" "AutoDetected"

Option "Protocol" "MouseManPlusPS/2"

Option "Vendor" "AutoDetected"

Option "Buttons" "4"

Option "XAxisMapping" "6 7"

Option "YAxisMapping" "4 5"

Option "EmulateWheel" "1"

Option "EmulateWheelButton" "4"

Option "EmulateWheelInertia" "12" # How much to scroll

EndSection

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "Mouse2"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol"      "imps/2"

   Option      "Device"        "/dev/usbmouse"

   Option      "InputFashion"  "Mouse"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5" 

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 60-75

 DisplaySize 360 287

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor2"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 60-75

 DisplaySize 360 287

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "MonitorL"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 60-75

 DisplaySize 360 287

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "MonitorR"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 60-75

 DisplaySize 360 287

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

    Option "HWCursor" "on"

    Option "CursorShadow" "on"

    Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "64"

    Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "4"

    Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

    Option "NoLogo" "1"

    #

    Option "TwinView"

    Option "TwinViewOrientation"      "LeftOf"

    Option "MetaModes"                "1280x1024,1280x1024;1024x768,1024x768;NULL,1280x1024"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor"         "crt,crt"

    Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync"   "31.5-64.3"

    Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60-75"

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GF7600 0"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

    Option "HWCursor" "on"

    Option "CursorShadow" "on"

    Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "64"

    Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "4"

    Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

    Option "NoLogo" "1"

    #

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GF7600 1"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

    Option "HWCursor" "on"

    Option "CursorShadow" "on"

    Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "64"

    Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "4"

    Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

    Option "NoLogo" "1"

    #

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen L"

    Device      "GF7600 0"

    Monitor     "MonitorL"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen R"

    Device      "GF7600 1"

    Monitor     "MonitorR"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "twinview"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Dual"

    Screen "Screen R"

    Screen "Screen L" LeftOf "Screen R"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Läuft auf einem Dual Dual-Core Opteron mit zwei Monitoren. Zwei X-Server (vt7 und vt8, unterschiedliche Layouts) und ein Chooser (vt9) sind ständig aktiv. Kernel 2.6.17.1.

platinumviper

----------

## Hilefoks

Nach den ganzen Verwirrungen um die Prozessoren hier muss ich auch nochmal was dazu sagen, auch wenn vieles schon wieder richtig gestellt wurde.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> nur das neuere intel cpus den EM64T haben nicht mehr, den von intel selbst entwickelten, I64  und EM64T ist kompatibel zu amd64 wie auch die downlaod seite für die graka-treiber für linux/*nix auch zeigen 

 

Einen solchen Satz verstehe ich nicht. Allerdings stehen hier EM64T, AMD64 sowie I64 (was es nicht gibt, aber als IA-64 interpretiert werden könnte) in einem Satz. AMD64 ist die 64-Bit Erweiterung der K8-Prozessoren (Opteron,Athlon64, usw.). Intel hat diese Erweiterung in seine eigenen Prozessoren übernommen und EM64T genannt. Allerdings sind AMD64 und EM64T bei weitem nicht das gleiche, von kompatibilität mal ganz zu schweigen. Dennoch gibt es einen gewissen Satz an neuen Befehlen die sich unter EM64T so verhalten wie man es von AM64 gewöhnt ist.

IA64 ist hingegen eine völlig andere Architektur, hat rein garnichts mit x86 zu tun und ist zu 0,00% kompatibel mit irgendwelchen x86 Prozessoren! IA64 ist die Architektur des Itanium Prozessors und ist, wenn überhaupt, am ehesten mit dem HPPA Prozessor (PA-RISC) verwandt. Ach so: und alt ist diese Architektur bei weitem nicht, sie ist sogar etwa 20 Jahre jünger als die, die bei uns allen (?) unter dem Schreibtisch steht.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> das problem ist eher, festzustellen ob seine cpu schon den EM64T hat oder noch die "alte" I64.

 

Sorry, aber auch das ist nicht so schwer. Dazu gibt es sogar gleich mehrere Wege. Der sicherste ist der über die Modellnummer. Aber auch cat /proc/cpuinfo, ein wenig Kombinationgabe und vielleicht etwas Lektüre (z.B. die Wikipedia) können einem schnell zum Ergebnis führen. Welchen Typ (Pentium4,PentiumD,Athlon64...), welchen Sockel und wieviel GHz die eigene CPU besitzt sollte man natürlich aber am besten schon wissen.

 *Raistlin wrote:*   

> Bei mir sträuben sich immer noch die Nackenhaare, wenn ich daran denke, dass du ein Intel-System mit amd64 am laufen hast...

 

Auch wenn ich vorhin davon gesprochen habe das EM64T und AMD64 nicht das gleiche sind, so sollte dennoch nahezu jedes für AMD64 kompilierte Programm auch unter EM64T lauffähig sein.

Im Grunde ist es das gleiche Problem, und auch das gleiche Vorgehen, wie bei MMX,SSE,3DNow! usw. Auch diese sind nicht immer 100% kompatibel. Diese Probleme betreffen im Grunde aber nur Assembler-Programmierer. Jede andere Sprache abstraiert schon so weit vom Prozessor weg, das es keine Rolle mehr spielt. Wer aber Assembler programmiert weiß um diese Probleme und schafft Lösungen hierfür, was in Assembler auch wiederum nicht das große Problem ist.

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## CampinoDesign

Hi,

was zeigt denn

```

ls -Ahl /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/
```

an?

Ich hatte die letzten Tage auch das Problem, dass ich nicht das GLX Modul von nvidia laden konnte, da musste ich dann den link selber setzen.

gruß,

Lars

----------

## AWO

Hallo,

@platinumviper: Habe wieder alles zurückgesetzt. Bisher lief aber alles problemlos durch. Na dann auf ein Neues. Deine xorg.conf sieht ja auch nicht viel andres aus als meine, da sollte doch meine auch funktionieren. 

@CampinoDesign: 

```
station-01 ~ # ls -Ahl /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/

insgesamt 3,9M

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  21K 25. Jun 11:01 libdbe.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  38K 25. Jun 11:01 libdri.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 154K 25. Jun 11:01 libextmod.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2,6M 25. Jun 11:01 libGLcore.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   18 23. Jun 23:57 libglx.so -> libglx.so.1.0.8762

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 972K 23. Jun 23:57 libglx.so.1.0.8762

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  31K 25. Jun 11:01 librecord.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  47K 25. Jun 11:01 libxtrap.so
```

Das sollte passen, oder?

Ansonsten ersteinmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Muß jetzt warten bis mein emerge -e world zu Ende ist, bevor ich weiter probieren kann. Das wird bis Morgen dauern, dann kann ich auch mal kucken, was es mit dem glx-Modula auf sich hat.

Bis denn dann

AWO

----------

## CampinoDesign

Hi,

also bei mir zeigt die libglx auf das nvidia-modul:

```

libglx.a -> /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

```

überprüf mal, ob die Datei bei dir existiert.

gruß,

Lars

----------

## AWO

Hi,

also bei mir sieht das so aus

```
station-01 ~ # ls -la /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 994544 25. Jun 16:48 /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so
```

und 

```
station-01 ~ # locate libglx.a

/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libglx.a

station-01 ~ # ls -la /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libglx.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 488876 25. Jun 16:42 /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libglx.a
```

Das scheint wohl was nicht ganz zu stimmen?

Gruß AWO

----------

## firefly

du könntest mal probieren das load "glx" aus der xorg-conf zu entfernen.

Wenn dann der x-server sauber startet wissen wir das es am glx liegt.

----------

## AWO

@firefly: Hatte load "glx" auskommentiert, aber genau das gleiche Problem. Das System hängt sich komplett weg, wenn ich z.B. probiere den X-Server neu zu starten oder mein System neu zu starten. Probiere gerade mein KDM downzugraden, von 3.5.3-r2 auf 3.5.2-r1. Die Möglichkeit besteht ja, das vielleicht etwas nicht so richtig funktioniert. Denn alles (die Abstürze) dreht sich ja irgendwie um den KDM. Na ja mal sehen ...

Gruß AWO

----------

## firefly

hmm funktionierts, wenn du per startx bzw startkde in der konsole den xerver startest ? und nicht über einen DM

----------

## AWO

@firefly: Das werde ich testen, fehlen aber noch ca. 500 Pakete, bis ich das kann. Wenn ich's probiert habe, werde ich das Ergebnis posten.

----------

## AWO

Hallo,

nach gut 2 tagen kompilieren kann ich sagen, dass sich an meiner Situation nichts geändert hat. Dachte ja, das emerge -e world vielleicht helfen würde, aber nichts da. 

Habe versucht wie von firefly beschrieben als user zuerst den X-Server und dann kde zu starten. Das klappt auch ohne Probleme, wenn ich aber versuche z.B. mit reboot oder init 6 den Rechner neu zu starten, friert mir das komplette System ein.

Habe ausserdem noch die aktuellsten Nvidia-Treiber von der Homepage installiert, die Treiber aus dem portage-tree komplett deinstalliert, aber leider kein Unterschied.

Bin ziemlich ratlos! Hat nicht jemand noch ein Idee? Vielleicht zu viele unstable Pakete (kde-3.5.3)?

Gruss AWO

----------

## AWO

Hallo, 

wollte euch eigentlich nur darüber informieren, dass ich leider aufgegeben habe. Habe noch ein ganzes Weilchen rumprobiert, aber es hat nichts gebracht, nicht einmal das Update auf xorg-7.0.

Habe mit genau den gleichen Use-Flags und der gleichen /etc/portage/package.keywords ein neues 32bit-System aufgesetzt, in dem die Nvidia-Treiber ohne Probleme funktionieren. Keine Ahnung warum das so ist, aber es ist so.

Gruss AWO

----------

## AWO

Hi @ all

konnte erfreulicher Weise mein Problem doch noch lösen. 

Wie fast immer saß der Fehler ca. 80 cm vom Bildschirm entfernt. Habe mir heute noch einmal meine Kernelconfig angeschaut und habe dann (leider jetzt erst) festgestellt, daß noch HT aktiviert war ...   :Twisted Evil: 

Na ja, HT entfernt, dann den Kernel neu gebacken und siehe da, es funltioniert (bis jetzt) alles perfekt.

Also an alle mit Problemen, Kopf nicht hängen lassen, fragen und selber schauen, nachhacken, dann klappt es schon irgendwann!

In diesem Sinne, einen schönen Abend, bis zum nächsten Problem und Prost, denn daß Bierchen habe ich mir nach so langer Zeit verdient!

Gruß AWO

----------

